

Tech World Vexed by Slow Progress on Batteries - julio_iglesias
http://online.wsj.com/news/article_email/tech-world-vexed-by-slow-progress-on-batteries-1412552377-lMyQjAxMTE0MjAzNjUwNjY3Wj

======
matheweis
Hyperbole. "Slow" is only relative to the blistering pace of the rest of the
tech world. Battery tech has gone from NiCad to NiMH to LiIon in a fairly
short ~50 years. Li-S (Lithium–Sulfur) tech is ramping up commercially right
now, which should give us at least a two to three fold increase in specific
energy.

